

ASCII Art Signatures In The Wild - geon
http://geon.github.com/Programming/2012/04/25/ascii-art-signatures-in-the-wild/

======
K2h
I really like the ascii art you found. reading through those it makes me
wonder how many were hand done and how many people rendered.

I remembered that VLC has an ASCII video output.

[1] <http://wiki.videolan.org/Video_output>

~~~
geon
I filtered out over 75% of all signatures manually, since they were just
generated text. I kept only the few that had something interesting going on.

